# Black Eyed Peas, Anyone?



## up in smoke (Aug 31, 2006)

Any of you southern boys (or sweet petunias), have a good recipe for smoked black eyed peas and hocks? I got an achinâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] an I ainâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t fakinâ€¦havenâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t had any since I was a boy child when my Tennessee grandma used to make em. Now that I think about it, she probably used liquid smoke, I donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t remember, if she owned a smoker! Hell, itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s been over 50 yearsâ€¦dang it!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Up in smoke,

She propably didn't use liquid smoke, she used smoked ham hocks.  The smoked hocks will put the smoke flavor all through the peas.  I don't cook black eyed peas much since they are a dried pea and I raise my own peas and freeze them fresh.  

So I will let someone give the recipe for the black eyes.  If no one else responds though, you can cook them just like a dry bean, Red bean, pinto, navy etc.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 15, 2006)

Carl, here's a recipe for you! Hope it comes close to the one Grandma make. It's one I've adapted from a Southern Cuisine recipe I had.

Enjoy!

Black-Eyed Peas and Ham Hocks
INGREDIENTS:
â€¢  2 pounds dried black-eyed peas 
â€¢  2 small to medium ham hocks 
â€¢  6 cups water 
â€¢  1 large onion, coarsely chopped 
â€¢  1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper 
â€¢  1/4 teaspoon sugar 
â€¢  salt, to taste

PREPARATION:
Pick over the peas and rinse well, and then soak in cold water overnight. Place ham hocks or hog jowl in large kettle with water, bring to boil, and cook for 1 1/2 hours. Drain peas and add to the ham hock.

Add whole onion, crushed red pepper, sugar, and salt. Add more water if needed to cover peas. Cover tightly and simmer slowly 2 hours or until peas are tender. Serve with hot cooked rice and cornbread. Serves 8.


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 15, 2006)

Thank you Dutchâ€¦that sounds right, with that little beat of heat, Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m gonna give her a try.

And I think yourâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]e right about those smoked ham hocks, Roger, Thanks!


----------



## gooose53 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ya'll said you wanted somethin southern, when you get a nice spoonfull or two of them black eyed pes on the plate be sure to add about 1/2 tsp. or so of mayo and stir it into the peas - ain't nothin better!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 15, 2007)

that plate needs MALT VINEGAR..........trust me.......finest kind


d88de


----------

